# GA16DE and QG18DE similarities



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

I forgot to bring this up back in the day when I researched and found this out, sorry for being late. Anyone with any year GA16DE engine or QG18DE engine have the same exhaust manifold flange and primary diameter/circumference. To prove this, I took my uninstalled turbo manifold and lined it up against a QG18DE motor and the manifold seemed about the same size, granted eyesight is only that, but furthermore, I bought QG18DE gaskets(set of 2) and those are the ones that I actually ran in my car the entire time I used to turbo kit. The benefit of this is that the turbo manifolds are interchangeable, and should be able to be run on both cars with no forseeable complications. I helped Protech Engineering design the QG18DE specific manifold even after knowing the GA16DE and QG18DE were interchangeable, sort of a way to make sure they fit right the first time. So if you have a GA16DE or QG18DE now there are two options, the Protech Engineering manifold, or the HS Performance manifold.
Thanks for taking the time to read this,
Juan C.C.

P.S. we all should by now know that the QG18DE and GA16DE share the same crankshaft pulley and might even be the same crank (dont want to make the assumption withought knowing 100%), it makes me wonder what else is the same.....???


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool, more options


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Its close but I don't think it's exactly perfect...other wise you could run a GA header on a QG....I remember looking at the header flanges side by side and you could see some small differences...the gasket wouldn't have to be perfect.. if it over lapped a little it probably wouldn't hurt much... but you obviously can't have the manifold over lap a little..... but hey maybe we will check it out closer...


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

the final step to prove this is to actually try bolting a finished turbo manifold from a QG into a GA or vice-versa....EDIT: this last part of the regular post was edited, because after reading it, it seemed a little crass and harsh for no reason....TIP: do not type about car stuff at 5am when just getting home drunk from a long night of work, LOL.
JCC

P.S. well I would imagine you can't run the header also because of the motor placement, block height, etc. I will post with more details after I get come shut-eye.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> *
> 
> P.S. well I would imagine you can't run the header also because of the motor placement, block height, etc. I will post with more details after I get come shut-eye. *


true.... wasn't thinking...late night at work...lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I do know that the flanges are damn close... just seems like they had some slight difference, but that may not matter... measurments need to be taken.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah, I know at least that the bank of paired up runners do not overlap whatsoever, which is the reason I ran the gaskets on the GA from the QG; the Qg gaskets are also a lot cheaper than the GA gaskets and the two part numbers are of the same quality. But I did not measure the distance b/w the two primary banks(I couldn't think of another word), so that's why I dont know 100%.
JCC


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

I edited my 2nd to last post, seemed crass in my opinion. Mike and others, we really need to look into this, I mean, it would help getting interchangeable products made for these motor powered cars,
JCC


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> * I mean, it would help getting interchangeable products made for these motor powered cars,
> JCC *


agreed.... and keep up the good work. It helps everyone with both platforms. More options is always a good thing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think it's really a problem of getting parts for the QG Juan, it's more of a problem of a reliable and easy to use management system for forced induction. It'd be nice if JWT did something for us after they finish the QR project, but that'll be a long time in coming (anything for the QG)

Worked more on the car today......woohoo. Still didn't fix the lack of boost problem, but I do know EXACTLY what it is


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chim what is it? hey, I don't know when I'll be going down there, but soon, if I can't go down there, then you should come here, I'll split gas with you, we'd get it running in a day. Anywho, if anyone really wants a reliable system, there are tons of options out there (different standalones and piggybacks) that can work great with a good amount of tuning. The best part of JWT is that everything is already tuned, but I think that just as much power can be made just as safe with other systems.
JCC


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its hard to explain, but the actuator arm isn't getting enough free movement to open the wastegate.......I need to fab a new bracket or something........it's really gettin to be a pita..............but yes I could definitely use some help with it!!!! I've got a few days off the week after finals, when I'll be going home. I might just have it fixed by a pro, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

haven't I been telling you that for at least a week? freaking listen to me mAN!,
JCC


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol dude....I tried to fix that crap yesterday, took the downpipe off and the actuator, adn still didn't get it fixed. I dremeled out the hole on the arm thinking it would help the actuator move, nooooo


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

did anyone find out the similaritys?... just curious


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

give me to my week of my summer break, May 2nd to 10th or so. I will get this all test-fitted,
JCC


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *its hard to explain, but the actuator arm isn't getting enough free movement to open the wastegate.......I need to fab a new bracket or something........it's really gettin to be a pita..............but yes I could definitely use some help with it!!!! I've got a few days off the week after finals, when I'll be going home. I might just have it fixed by a pro, I'm not sure yet. *


the wg isnt opening? are u sure u dont have any exhaust leaks in between the mani/head or mani/turbo?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are no exhaust leaks, yeah, it has to do with the actuator.....can't really be anything else.

essentially, I'll get 4-5psi in first gear, then every gear after that only 2psi, like the arm is stuck partially open and won't fully close.

Even using a manual boost controller doesn't help.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

did you ever find anything for the actuator?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not yet. I am still slightly on the prowl for an actuator with a nice long arm to it......better for leverage, and for the space I have available.


----------



## Miikka4x4 (Jul 12, 2004)

Can i put GA and QR engine at same gearbox?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Miikka4x4 said:


> Can i put GA and QR engine at same gearbox?


QR and GA are not compatible.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

wow old thread.

since its back at the top has anyone ever confirmed that the qr turbo manifold will fit on a ga?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes Indeed an old thread... But Im wondering the same thing. And now I have to go look up price differences.... Jeez... Gimme more work to do J/K.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes they fit.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

wes said:


> Yes they fit.



cool good to know, not that i can afford anything like this. lol


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Good to know GA and QG shares the (almost) same exhaust manifold flange and crank pulleys.

What bout cams, crank shafts, con rods, pistons and the likes?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno about other stuff, but i know the b14 pacesetter short shifter fits the qg...


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

Okay... that's good to know. But I drive an automatic

"Me ---> :loser: "

Thinking of preping it up a lil... my little QG16DE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ga cams won't work in the QG.

stock GA and QG con-rods are identical. Pistons are different due to size and QG pistons have higher ring lands making them more susceptible to damage from detonation.


----------



## nismo219 (Oct 11, 2004)

so if i was to get ahold of a ga16 header what would really need to be modified the reason im askin is a friend of mine has one from hotshot that hes wanting to basicly hand over for 50 bucks so i was gonna get it if the modifications are easy 
oh bye the way i have a 2003 sentra gxe any input would be great


----------



## od_pops_hard (Mar 12, 2010)

hey i was doin some research but couldnt find wat i was lookin for ...i was wondering if the qg18de camshafts have more depth than the ga16de and if they will fit in the ga16de...cuz the paeg where i was readin at wasnt very clear... :/


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Doubtful ......


----------



## od_pops_hard (Mar 12, 2010)

o well that sucks u think the qg head will fit on the ga block ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm fairly certain it will not either. Not saying you're not welcome to try, but you're putting a head made for a larger bore onto a smaller bore block. Probably not the best idea.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

chimmike said:


> I'm fairly certain it will not either. Not saying you're not welcome to try, but you're putting a head made for a larger bore onto a smaller bore block. Probably not the best idea.


They do it with honda's so why not lol


----------



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

Old thread but hey..qg crank in a ga??? Do i hear stroker?


----------

